# Bra question



## jsimpson (Mar 14, 2007)

I need a new bra and am looking for suggestions for brands that carry thicker lined bras.  This maybe TMI but my headlights always show and it drives me nuts.  Suggestions?


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Mar 14, 2007)

The body by Victoria Secret. It's freakin' Amazing! 
They have Lined and Unlined. They are reallly nice and it doesn't bug me or cut into my side like others do.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 14, 2007)

I highly reccomend the Body! It's awesome, great lift too.
The ipex softcup (no wires) is also pretty good.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 14, 2007)

I swear by Victora's Secret IPEX! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The IPEX pushup is my favorite, by far!


----------



## amoona (Mar 14, 2007)

I've always used Victoria's Secret Very Sexy push-up with the padding ... as if I need anymore boobs lol. They've always been comfrotable and they do the job, I haven't tried any of the new bras these ladies are talking about though.

Victoria's Secret is really good about returns either way if you don't like the product you bought. I was once told by the cashier that their bras have a 1 year warranty?! haha idk what that's about but I guess it's a good thing.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 14, 2007)

I would go with anything padded. DKNY is what I generally buy or Calvin Klein. They have some thicker lining that isn't quite padding


----------



## messhead (Mar 15, 2007)

I have Frederick of Hollywood's X bra... and I love it. It has removeable padding and is lined.... Plus it's not as expensive as VS imo.


----------



## Raerae (Mar 16, 2007)

Yeh i like Frederick Bra's they have some fun ones.


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 17, 2007)

I love Mark's and Spencer and swear by it. They make the *best* bras!
http://www.marksandspencer.com/IWCat...playA  sImages


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Mar 17, 2007)

i love the ipex or body by victoria bras.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 18, 2007)

Check out Figleaves.com for a great selection


----------



## Chelseaa (Mar 18, 2007)

I just bought the new secret embrace bra from victoria's secret, and i LOVE it. I reccomed that! Pretty sure your headlights wouldn't shine through.


----------



## ette (Mar 18, 2007)

If you are a weird/hard to find size that VS doesn't have (like me, 30C) I reccomend www.figleaves.com. They customer service is really helpful as well.


----------



## liv (Mar 18, 2007)

Wacoal makes really nice, well-made bras.  =]


----------



## hotxpinkness (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_I've always used Victoria's Secret Very Sexy push-up with the padding ... as if I need anymore boobs lol. They've always been comfrotable and they do the job, I haven't tried any of the new bras these ladies are talking about though.

Victoria's Secret is really good about returns either way if you don't like the product you bought. I was once told by the cashier that their bras have a 1 year warranty?! haha idk what that's about but I guess it's a good thing._

 
I used to work at VS, and there's no warranty.  But they're return policy is so horrible (well, to them, good for customers) that they'll exchange a bra for a new one even if the damage was caused by you (for example, the wire coming out because you machine washed it).


----------



## hotxpinkness (Mar 20, 2007)

Victoria's Secret has alot of bras you can choose from!  If it's padding that you want, go with the very sexy push-up bras (excluding the without padding line), but if it's coverage that you want and don't really care about the padding (like for extra cup size) go with the IPEX, which is a technology they use that has thicker padding only around the nipple area to prevent "nipple show-through".  That way, you won't get any unwanted increased size!  

The secret embrace bras (used to be just one, now they have many many styles) are made of some kind of foam and they are pretty thick as well.

The only problem you may have with VS is their sizing, they don't carry all sizes in all styles.  Generally you'll find 32A-B, 34A-D, 36A-D and 38B-D.  Other sizes like 40, DD's and 32C's (or smaller) can only be found in some styles or online.


----------



## aeni (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm not a huge fan of VS, but their bras are thick!


----------



## xiahe (Mar 29, 2007)

i love VS' very sexy push-ups, esp. with the padding...but, i have small boobs, so...yeah.  

but i just VS bras in general.  so comfortable, so soft and silky, and they come in all sorts of fun colors...i just sometimes think that VS is a _little_ overpriced.


----------



## Taj (Mar 29, 2007)

Try Wacoal, a Japanese brand.  It gives you support and curve at the same time ! Perfect Shape !


----------



## kimmy (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *messhead* 

 
_I have Frederick of Hollywood's X bra... and I love it. It has removeable padding and is lined.... Plus it's not as expensive as VS imo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i totally agree.


----------

